# Top 5 nastiest injuries/cuts in the UFC



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

So I was reading this article here written by a 'friend' of mine (don't bother clicking unless you know french or want to view each injuries' pics/vids), says the following:

5- *Joe Stevenson* vs BJ 
4- *Marvin Eastman* vs Vitor Belfor
3- *Rich Franklin* vs Anderson Silva 
2- *Crocop* vs Gonzaga
1- *Corey Hill* vs Hartt


I don't agree with some of them. Mine goes this way:

5- *Marvin Eastman* vs Vitor
4- *Crocop* vs GG
3- *Tim Sylvia* vs Mir
2- *Al Hassan* vs Cantwell
1- *Corey Hill* vs Hartt


Agree, disagree? What would yours be? Discuss...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I put Frank Mir in there somewhere. His head looked like a watermelon got dropped 20 times after Brock was done with him.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

The cut that BJ gave Diego would probably make my top 5.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

UFCFAN89 said:


> The cut that BJ gave Diego would probably make my top 5.


Would you say it was worse than Eastman's?


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> Would you say it was worse than Eastman's?


Almost forgot how bad that was, good thing Im on an empty stomach haha. 

Its close, but Im biased cause Im a BJ fan :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Sid Vicious on WCW Nitro should be on the list.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I dunno if I would even rate CC vs Gonzaga. I know it looked sick at first, but he got up and walked un-aided from the ring.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

CC said he had to go through several months of rehab after that fight tho. 

The twisted ankle underneath him messed up his knee as well.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> CC said he had to go through several months of rehab after that fight tho.
> 
> The twisted ankle underneath him messed up his knee as well.


cc is tuff


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah the CC injury didn't even really seem like it bothered him after the fact, tho I admit it looked pretty gross when he fell over.


5. Diego Sanchez vs. BJ Penn
4. Tim Sylvia vs. Frank Mir
3. Marvin Eastman vs. Vitor Belfort
2. Kalib Starnes vs. Alan Belcher
(You can see his skull!)
1. Corey Hill vs. Hartt


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn the Marvin Eastman cut is bad, Vitor was an animal in that fight.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

EVENTHOUGH IT WASNT TECHNICALLY THE UFC:


Abe Wagner















ouch....


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sekou said:


> EVENTHOUGH IT WASNT TECHNICALLY THE UFC:
> 
> 
> Abe Wagner
> ...




Added the spoiler tags.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Should've known better than to click spoiler links when I'm eating hotdogs....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> CC said he had to go through several months of rehab after that fight tho.
> 
> The twisted ankle underneath him messed up his knee as well.


That CC ankle injurymakes me want to hurl as much as the Corey Hill leg break. There had to have been torn ligaments aplenty.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Should've known better than to click spoiler links when I'm eating hotdogs....


lol..sorry about that :laugh:


Thanks Xerxes :thumb02:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

From all the shit talking it makes this one so much better.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

spoilers broke dude.


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd never seen that Corey Hill fight. Man thats friggin' nasty.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys are all insane.

Chris Tuchscherer's nut crusher is the worst injury of them all.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SpecC said:


> You guys are all insane.
> 
> Chris Tuchscherer's nut crusher is the worst injury of them all.


Weird how his last name kind of sounds like the injury itself. Chris Nutcrusher. hehehhe


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*brandon wolff* vs ben saunders


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BTR92 said:


> I'd never seen that Corey Hill fight. Man thats friggin' nasty.


Rogan: " HIS LEGS BROKEN, STOP STOP STOP STOP,STOP THE FIGHT! STOP THE FIGHT! Oh man, Oh man Oh man, Oh man.............." 

If your injury leaves Joe Rogan struggling to say something about it, it's bad.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

WEC Aldo vs. Swanson


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> WEC Aldo vs. Swanson


lol

Man, I saw that and couldn't help laughing. It looks like another eye opening above his eye. Holy crap. Did anyone ever see that movie "The Gate" where the eyeball opens up in the kids hand? Reminds me of that! Awesome! raise01:


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

This picture is brand new!! I guess it was taking after Myr was asked what he was going to do against Brock if he got past Carwin....His answer can is def his worst injury...



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gzuK9jsKG-g/StL9a5nED0I/AAAAAAAAILM/fK0_GJIaFMs/s400/headUpAss.jpg


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Lytle vs Kos was really bloody also, can't remember how bad of a cut it actually was. Lytle tuffed it out but man, the ring was like a Bruce Campbell movie set!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Freiermuth said:


> Lytle vs Kos was really bloody also, can't remember how bad of a cut it actually was. Lytle tuffed it out but man, the ring was like a Bruce Campbell movie set!


I couldn't find a good picture but this shows how much he was bleeding.













Here is Joe Stevenson after the Penn fight as well.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

They wouldn't work for me, but the image of Joe covered in blood is burned into my brain anyway, so......yeah.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

The cut James Irvin got from that Silva punch, shit looked like an MSN smiley face



Lmaooooooo.

Matt Hamill's against Tim Boetsch too.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

We have a new contender for worst cut ever. IMO it's even worse than Eastman's. Martin Kampmann is out of 111 with this cut he got in training:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

mattreis324 said:


> We have a new contender for worst cut ever. IMO it's even worse than Eastman's. Martin Kampmann is out of 111 with this cut he got in training:


My god...thats absolutely turrble...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Jesus christ, Martin's eyebrow looks like a venus fly trap


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I should never check this thread.
Also what you guys think. Which strikes cause the worst injuries? I would go with kicks. They even break your own toothpick leg. Man that fight was gross.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know its not a nasty cut or break but Matt Riddle's KO of Dan Simmler in TUF was one of the most disturbing thing's I've ever seen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

A quick thought for BJ Penns ego, which was injured beyond repair after he quit end of round 4 against GSP. Apparently end of round 4 is where death is...

Ahhh, the ego crush. My favourite kind of damage.

Sorry for the thread tangent... carry on...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

matin_32 said:


> I should never check this thread.
> Also what you guys think. Which strikes cause the worst injuries? I would go with kicks. They even break your own toothpick leg. Man that fight was gross.


Elbows by far cause the worst cuts


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

mattreis324 said:


> We have a new contender for worst cut ever. IMO it's even worse than Eastman's. Martin Kampmann is out of 111 with this cut he got in training:


Sucks that he is out of 111 and that is a terrible cut right there.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> A quick thought for BJ Penns ego, which was injured beyond repair after he quit end of round 4 against GSP. Apparently end of round 4 is where death is...
> 
> Ahhh, the ego crush. My favourite kind of damage.
> 
> Sorry for the thread tangent... carry on...


I wanted to taste the tears of fury I know BJ cried later that night. MMMM, sweet tears of fury preceded by truckloads of trash talk...........

Kampmann must have enjoyed some delicious painkillers, because he looks blissed out despite his face being mauled.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I wanted to taste the tears of fury I know BJ cried later that night. MMMM, sweet tears of fury preceded by truckloads of trash talk...........
> 
> Kampmann must have enjoyed some delicious painkillers, because he looks blissed out despite his face being mauled.


Haha he really does!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen we have a winner.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Frank Shamrock snapping Igors collarbone needs to be on that list...

That retired Igor if I recall correctly... brutally dumped him on his head...


----------

